# Stingray Fair Lady on Craigslist



## Dbike (Aug 7, 2020)

A Stingray Fair Lady showed up on Craigslist today. Seems to be in very good condition. $85. I did reply asking for more photos and the date code. Local for me, too, only about 10 miles away. https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/d/woodland-hills-schwinn-fair-lady/7173396757.html


----------



## Dbike (Aug 8, 2020)

I just noticed it has the thick front forks. Doesn't look like a vintage Stingray. I did not hear back from the seller yet.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2020)

Fairly recent piece. 









						Fair Lady 20in
					

The banana seat, the retro frame — it doesn't get better than the Fair Lady.




					www.schwinnbikes.com


----------



## Dbike (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes, it does seem to be fairly recent. I will continue my search for a vintage Stingray Fair Lady.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 9, 2020)

i have one if interested


----------



## Dbike (Aug 9, 2020)

nick tures said:


> i have one if interested



Well, I am looking for a 1969, to go with my '69 Fair Lady "dirt bike."  Or maybe a '70.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 9, 2020)

let me look and see what i got


----------

